# New jacket!



## ruby_soho (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd been wanting to get a nice snowboard jacket this winter because my Old Navy pea coat doesn't quite cut it in -30 weather. I don't snowboard or ski or do any outdoor sports for that matter, but it gets mighty cold and windy in Ottawa and I walk everywhere. I ended up buying this:







It was $99.98USD (originally $199.95USD) and shipping to Canada was $10. It's got a hidden balaclava
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so now I won't get headaches in my face! Any snowboarders wanna tell me if the specs are good? 
_
Waterproofing12,000 mm waterproof
WindproofYes
VentilationMesh-backed pit venting
InsulationPrimaLoft
Shell FabricTwin-Tec
LiningMicrofiber
HoodRemovable
Media PocketYes_


----------



## goink (Feb 4, 2007)

ooh. I want something like that for my next season of snowboarding. Snowboarding jackets are perfect for fierce wind. When you wash this jacket, it's better to dry it in the dryer. It "re-activates" the waterproof layer.
I love the hidden balaclava


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 4, 2007)

Sweet jacket!  I bought a couple of the Mountain Hardware and REI windstopper jackets and love them!  I like the balaclava as well.  Although around here it probably doesn't get cold enough to use it regularly.  I would just look like a bank robber.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.  I am waiting for a jacket that comes with hidden baklava


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 4, 2007)

thats really cute!


----------

